# Cm7 Lockscreen Calender Widget



## Esabasard (Jul 19, 2011)

I just noticed that in the widgets section in cm settings there is an option to show the next calender event on the lockscreen but it isn't working for me. Is there something that I need to do to make it work our is it a feature that doesn't totally work correctly? Thanks


----------



## madzozs (Jun 10, 2011)

It works fine. It only shows calendar events up to a week away.


----------



## Esabasard (Jul 19, 2011)

I set the look ahead for 1 week and still nothing. I an using the rings style, does that matter?


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

Esabasard said:


> I set the look ahead for 1 week and still nothing. I an using the rings style, does that matter?


Set it to something else and find it.


----------



## Esabasard (Jul 19, 2011)

I have tried every combination I can think of with no luck. I will keep trying, it seems like a great thing if I can get it to work.


----------



## madzozs (Jun 10, 2011)

Esabasard said:


> I have tried every combination I can think of with no luck. I will keep trying, it seems like a great thing if I can get it to work.


Do you have any events set up on your calendar in the next 7 days?


----------



## McFluffnstuff (Jun 10, 2011)

If you have an alarm set up, it wont show. The same thing would happen to me. Its either the alarm or the calendar event. You can test this yourself by turning the alarm off, it should show up then.


----------



## Esabasard (Jul 19, 2011)

McFluffnstuff said:


> If you have an alarm set up, it wont show. The same thing would happen to me. Its either the alarm or the calendar event. You can test this yourself by turning the alarm off, it should show up then.


Thank you so much that was it. Too bad though since I pretty much always have an alarm turned on.


----------



## yakitori (Aug 28, 2011)

Try using a non stock alarm clock and see if that works


----------

